# SciFi, USA and my Local PBS Format Has Changed



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I noticed this morning that a program recorded last night off my local PBS was in 16 X 9 but not full screen. Still SD. I looked at a program from last weekend and it was in 4 X 3. I checked Monk, recorded Friday night off USA and it too is 16 X 9 but not full screen. I don't recall (I'm gettin' old  ) if Stargate Atlantis I recorded this past Friday was 16 X 9 or 4 X 3 but all 3 channels, USA, SciFi and my local PBS are 16 X 9 this morning.

I put my 622 on Zoom and it fit the screen, almost. I wonder what's going on? All the rest of the SD channels I checked this AM are 4 X 3 and my TV and 622 are both set on Natural.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I was almost able to figure out what you were talking about.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Those channels still look the same on my cable system. It's more likely that Dish is messing with you.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Channels or programs, Nick?

It looks like Monk has joined the thousands of programs that are transmitted in letterbox on their SD channels (much like prime time broadcast TV). Good if you want to use the ZOOM feature and fill your screen proportionally --- bad if your TV doesn't handle stretched pictures well.

The commercials on USA are full screen ... and channel logos are in the 4x3 mask ... so I wouldn't blame this on DISH (as if they were downrezzing the HD feeds to letterbox).


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks, James. I didn't think to check these channels on my local cable. I just did and now SciFi is showing a movie in 4 X 3 while Law and Order is 16 X 9 on USA. And I saw a 4 X 3 commercial and a 16 X 9 commercial both on USA. Same format on Dish and my local cable. Guess I'll have to start zooming every now and then. Or not. We really don't watch much SD. Maybe 3 or 4 hours a week so it's no big deal.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I've reached the point that I just zoom SD channels on Friday because most of the programs I watch (i.e. Monk and Psych on USA and Atlantis on SciFi, Breaking Bad on AFC ) are in 16:9. When I watch the Daily Show on Monday I switch back. 'Tis a bit inconvienent, but that's TV today.:lol:


----------



## Friendswood (Jan 17, 2008)

I've noticed that also.
I think it's because the channels mentioned are now broadcasting in high-def....ergo the 16x9 in SD also.
Call me Captain Obvious.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I wish all of the SD channels would do the letterbox. It's nice to fill the screen. 

I can not tolerate a stretched picture, so if it's in 4x3, I just leave it alone.


----------



## racton1 (Nov 7, 2007)

dahenny said:


> I wish all of the SD channels would do the letterbox. It's nice to fill the screen.
> 
> I can not tolerate a stretched picture, so if it's in 4x3, I just leave it alone.


I don't like stretched either so I use partial zoom instead of 4x3.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

racton1 said:


> I don't like stretched either so I use partial zoom instead of 4x3.


I feel the same.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Remember, you can watch the SD channel without the stretch.


----------

